# tina gets another point



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

tina, aris overnight sensation, went winner's bitch at ft. wayne last week. i am so proud of her and natalie.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done. What's the count?


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Well done. What's the count?


i think three. i would have to look because some of the bitches were pulled at that show because there wasn't a major all five days. there were nine entered, but i think only seven showed. we are hoping to at least get her singled out before she gets cut out. we only have a couple shows before the holiday break, then get startde back up mid january. we are blessed here in the mid-west with a lot of shows.


----------

